# cpt code for plantar warts



## mrolf (Dec 8, 2009)

What is the correct way to code destruction of plantar warts?  I have read to code plantar warts with 17000 and flat warts with 17110.  And if the plantar wart is treated with cryo therapy and then injected with candida skin test antigen do you code differently.  PLease advise.
Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 8, 2009)

I have always coded plantar warts as 17110 "destruction (eg laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery, surgical curettement), of benign lesions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions; up to 14 lesions".  This covers all treatments you mention.


----------

